# What's a crÃ¨che?



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

An accident between 2 Rolls Royces in Knightsbridge.

:lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Or any 2 cars in South Africa :lol:


----------



## Motor Car (Sep 14, 2004)

BeBeep - BeBeep


----------

